# Your first "Pit Bull"



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Be it mixed, unknown, or straight off the Colby yard lol. Maybe for some newer people it was even an American Bully, but what dog got you into these dogs. Lets get some pics up of these dogs. We have had these threads before, but we have gotten a plethora of new members so lets begin again shall we 

Money is what started it for me. My family had always had a pit type dog or rott in the family ( at times danes), but they were just dogs to me.

When I was a young teenager this dog strolled up to me one day, face all tore from a dog fight. This dogs scared the shit outta me lmao. I found his owners couple blocks down, they had had Money chained to a tree. The chain was so short when put back on it the dog couldn't turn around without brushing his rear on the tree.

I asked if they wanted to get rid of the dog.As much as the dog scared me I had always had a thing with animals and have always read every animal book I could get my hands on. So I just cared about him as an animal. They were getting evicted so I got him for $15 lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Holly that is a nice looking dog my first bull dog was from an accidental breeding my uncle kept a yard of bulldogs but his house dog was a pit chow mix rather cranky bitch. She was bred by one of his males when I was about 8 or 9 one pup and he was given to me. he grew up to be nice fifty pound dog red with green eyes. Wish I had pic of him. Great dog would take him every day was sad to have to take him to be put to sleep if I would known then what I know now I would kept him till he passed of old age. Makes me sad to think of him my boy Tyson :'(


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

This girl started it with me. Brandy was given to my husband by his father as a gift and I was always told the worst things about Pit Bulls and I freaked when he asked me to drive him to his Dad's to pick her up. I get there and there's this little 30 lb. dog there. The brightest red I have ever seen on a dog almost orange and bright red eyes. Talk about freak someone out plus I still believed that whole locking jaw myth. He introduced me to her and she just pummeled me with kisses and I was sold. She was quite protective of my husband and I. I could smack or hit my husband acting like I was really angry and she would just hunker and go lay down in a corner somewhere same with him. But, let someone else act like they would do that to use even just playing she would loose it. I gained a tremendously close bond with her when I became pregnant since my husband worked 3rds and refused to leave me at home alone so she would come in at night. Unfortunately halfway through my pregnancy I left her outside one night and she was poisoned. We rushed her to the vet and they did all they could do thought she would pull through and sent her home. I'm not sure if she got hit again or if she was just a fighter but, a week later after stopping eating and getting weak she died in my arms as I was trying to give her liquids and liquid vitamins. I cried and held her for almost an hour before I would let my husband touch her. We took her and had a necropsy done and they said cause of death was poisoning by antifreeze.










Sisk's Red Ruby


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Brindle Coffee.. aka Hooch.. although I had a nanny dog that was a bozo/whopper dog down in Lawton,Ok back in the early 80s that saved me from being kidnapped more than once as I stayed home alone after school at the young age of 5 until 5 when my grandma came home. Mom had outlaw friends and I grew up with their bulldogs, chickens, and rattlesnake roundups.. I learned about all of em starting at that age.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Funny you should say Lawton thats where I just came from a couple weekends ago and picked up Louie.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

lil' chicago.. LOL has been a center for bulldogs for some time I reckon.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh snap Ltown lived there from 03 to 07 when we came to tulsa. Never cam across any bulldogs in my time their. Thats a good looking dog Stan.

Msk that lil gyp was cute sorry bout how you lost her man that is horrible.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I was born in Lawton  its where my ***** ancestors were told where to live ..  Thanks Rudy.. Hooch is still the best dog I ever had.


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Funny y'all mention Lawton I lived there for a year with my grandparents back in 2000. My mom has lived there ever since then. Have a lot of family in Lawton!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Mine is, of course, my Keira  
She is now 2 years old, and I am completely in love with her. Best dog I've ever owned.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Had dogs growing up, typically mutts, but some real good dogs. Had some beagles.
Had a red n white border collie, super smart. Had a 30plus word vocabulary. 
Had some healer crosses that would heard. I am an all around dog lover, but love one the most!
Been having them for about 5 years now. Got my first ones from some friends and a black feller in peoria, successfully crossing bulldogs from old blood, crossing it with 1/4 edge...nothing overdone or in public eyes  The man had been breeding for years and has second hand dogs from all over. Been trying a range of lines since, even had a JRT/APBT for a little while. She was a peice of work and did not stay long. Little shit starter and like a mini deer.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is my family's first "pit bull". Bowser. Named after the video game character from ages past.  In the shadowed corner is our chow/akita mix Queenie. 









This is my own first. Reno. She is Holly's(American_Pit13) granddaughter out of Money. Named after a video game character in ff7.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

good topic Holly!!!

So the first "pit bull" i lived with was my ex's dog Skylar. before her i had no clue what a pit bull even was.









then i got Odin and i thought for sure i finally had a pit bull of my own.... enter GP and realize... nope still not a pit bull. lol here's one of the earliest pics i have of him.









and next month i will finally bring home my first true APBT! K9 Performance Knls Banshee!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

ODIN here's an example of what i had said in some posts and was crucified for it. myself, i dont see one single thing wrong with your first pics. were you thinkin they werent 'pit bulls' because you dont have papers? anyone can look at those pics and tell those dogs are well taken care of, but if something did happen, their gonna be called 'pit bulls' thats why i suggested the CKC even if it was just to get started. then like becomes like, now your getting to your 3rd dog and now going with a registered one. and the feeling i got from reading your post was, your pretty EXCITED about it. and i'm happy for you good luck, 
YIS


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well the first "pitbull" we ever had was when I was a young kid my uncle gave us a brindle female names Rip. I don't have any pics of her and in fact I barely remember her. Over the years we had several but the first pup that was solely mine made me love the bully breeds forever! Kinda a long story. I was dating a guy and he knew a guy that had some gorgeous red "pit bulls" that had came from Guatemala. Well he took me over there one time for dinner and I spent the whole time playing with this dog. He was a total beast that weighed in at like 90 lbs and was a total lover. The guy came out and told me that his other one was getting ready to have a litter by them. So I hounded the bf to let me get one for a couple weeks. The next time I went over there they were. I immediately picked the runt he was so adorable. Maybe a week or a little less we went over there to pick up a car that was parked there and the guy had left for business for a few days leaving his wife to care for the dogs. She moved out and left him and left the dogs behind. The momma dog had chewed her way through her kennel and got out but when she was trying to get back in she cut herself open and she was really really bad. The guy took her to the vet and tried to save her but she ended up not making it. All of the pups were going to have to be bottle fed. I believe there were 13 pups. A day or so went by and I was devastated about the whole situation. I begged my mom to let me take them all because I knew the guy couldn't do it on his own (I had saved an entire litter of kittens by bottle feeding) but she said we just didnt have the funds. A couple days went by and my bf came over with a little red bag and in it was the pup I had picked out with an engagement ring around its neck on a little red ribbon. His eyes weren't even open yet. I bottle fed him and spent every minute of my days with him. He was my best friend.









We had some bad neighbors that poisoned him but I think about him everyday. He was the best dog a girl could ask for. I have more pics on my computer ill try to load some more of him later.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

surfer said:


> ODIN here's an example of what i had said in some posts and was crucified for it. myself, i dont see one single thing wrong with your first pics. were you thinkin they werent 'pit bulls' because you dont have papers? anyone can look at those pics and tell those dogs are well taken care of, but if something did happen, their gonna be called 'pit bulls' thats why i suggested the CKC even if it was just to get started. then like becomes like, now your getting to your 3rd dog and now going with a registered one. and the feeling i got from reading your post was, your pretty EXCITED about it. and i'm happy for you good luck,
> YIS


While you may be ok with passing off dogs of unknown heritage as APBTs the large majority us like to call their dogs as what they are, not what the public or media claims them to be. They are not Pit Bulls, so that is why she is thinking they are not.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

My first dog (Anubis) I got her in 2005.


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> I was born in Lawton  its where my ***** ancestors were told where to live ..  Thanks Rudy.. Hooch is still the best dog I ever had.


Hum your ndn ancestors got be Comanches if in Lawton!! If so that's crazy bc that's my ancestors to!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im 13/24 Comanche (father) and 1/8 Choctaw and 1/3 irish, french, english (mother)... ..


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Well im 1/2 comanche my mom is full blooded comanche an my dad is just plain ol white man lol!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Blueindian said:


> Well im 1/2 comanche my mom is full blooded comanche an my dad is just plain ol white man lol!!


thats cool,.. just like Quanah the last warrior Cheif.  His sister lived next to me and my grandma in Lawton. My dads mom was pure commanche and his dad was near pure crazy barefoot Commanche, dunno if he ever left Indian land. LOL

..... THREAD JACK.... BREAK Y:snap: SELF FOOL.. LOL sorry bout that ya'll


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Yeah sry bout the thread jacking lol!! I've had many dogs but no pics of my first sry!!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

was 7 or 8 when i got my first dog(a pit) was 1 of my gd.paws curs (he said).blk and wht pit named brute.had me piss on a pone of cornbread and feed it to him.(had my brother do the same a couple yrs. laterw/his dog)after that, no crap that dog wood do anything i asked, follow me any where.musta been 1 of those native american things as he was a seminole.brute stayed w/ my dad while i was n army he was always the first i,d go to when i came home.died after 14 yrs.some of my high school peers still ask me about him some times.


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

Emily Rose, currently 8 years old. I call her a mix. I know both of her parents and there's no way her pop is purebred. He's almost American Bully in appearance. She's a good first "pit bull." I finally have my dream dog though, an ADBA show dog from lines that I've admired for a long time. Can't wait to get him in the show ring!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> While you may be ok with passing off dogs of unknown heritage as APBTs the large majority us like to call their dogs as what they are, not what the public or media claims them to be. They are not Pit Bulls, so that is why she is thinking they are not.


Took the words right outta my mouth! Yeah the first dog was my ex's and she's passed on. But he always called her AmStaff, but with no ped, who knows. Now Odin himself.... yeah, not APBT, period. Way over standard even for an XL American Bully. He's 24" and a solid 75lbs. He looks a lot smaller and more like an APBT in that pic cuz he was about a year old and was an emaciated lil 49 lb shelter mutt.

The media would call all three of the dogs I posted "pit bulls" but in reality only one of them is an APBT.... and I can't wait to get my hands on her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

papi 2 years 1 month , my first dog that made me move to a remote small village where really no one thinks about spending his time.

also this dog showed me who my real freinds and family are , i take more pleassure these days out of my dogs then out the people around me .

my first and not last.


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Papi fits his name!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

My "first" pit bull of course is my little rescue girl alexa.....

The first pic I ever saw of her, made me go get her lol









And her now...she is the best dog I have ever known....my mutt girl but everyone labels her a "pit bull"...even though I try to correct them to mutt lol


----------



## sharpieblet (Dec 6, 2012)

I tell everyone that Conan is pit bull terrier until I see signs that he's otherwise, I'm not showing so I'm bit caught up on technicalities when no one around here really cares about all that. Hell, if you see my last thread you'll see how people around here swear up and down their 100+ lb bullies are apbt.

But when I talk to other bully breed owners, I always mention that I have no papers so I'll never be 100% as far as Conan goes.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I've grown up around them. Most of my cousins have or have had one. My little town I grew up in was very much "pitbulls are vicious" and are banned in the town which I think made me want to have one more when I was younger lol. One cousin has an amstaff who is a gem. Her name is Kahna. Then two other cousins in GA have one each and have always been big advocates so they rubbed off on me a bit lol. By the time I was 18 I already knew what my dog would be when I moved out then meeting my husband come to find out he loved them too  and 1 year later we ended up with Cain.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sharpieblet (Dec 6, 2012)

only a couple months old around here



















conan is quite the character


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

She was a literal rescue off the streets. When we were teenagers, my now husband (then boyfriend) worked at Petco. One of his co-workers found her roaming the streets looking for food  He asked if we would like to take her since he put up signs, checked if she was chipped, looked for a tattoo to no avail. We took her and nursed her back to health, got her fixed, really loved her. She had a really high prey-drive and enough DA to make us have to crate and rotate with our mutt but we loved her so much!


----------



## MadisMom12 (Mar 21, 2013)

What started my love for the breed was this dog. Justice, he was the greatest dog I ever knew. He was such a gentle dog and my bestfriend from day one. He passed away at the age of 13. And I'm the baby laying next to him.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

OK now hold on i think imma have to figure out how to get into myspace to get a pic. oh lordy, old school man. lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Chezas grand daddy, Cajun he belonged to my sister's boyfriend. This dog got me into pit type dogs to begin with. And the whole reason I kept Cheza because she looked like him (and bonded to me, my original plan was to get her healthy and adopted haha), keeping her was best decision ever!!! Miss this boy!


----------



## rexbaum (Mar 8, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> good topic Holly!!!
> 
> So the first "pit bull" i lived with was my ex's dog Skylar. before her i had no clue what a pit bull even was.
> 
> ...


Banshee is a beauty!!!! WOW!
:cheers:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

rexbaum said:


> Banshee is a beauty!!!! WOW!
> :cheers:


thanks! and im sure Lisa from Dog Training in Albuquerque and Los Lunas says thanks too. since she's the breeder.


----------

